# Paterson's SADDEST DAY!!!



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

Many of you know I'm a Paterson fanatic, some of you wish I would STFU regarding Paterson, but I wanted to share Paterson's DARKEST DAY with you. On February 9, 1902 the city burned, although there were only two deaths connected with the fire, *it destroyed 459 buildings*, more than a quarter of the city's structures, and *26 city blocks*. Homes, stores, churches and banks were burned to the ground. The library, the city hall and the posh Hamilton Club were in ruins. The blaze finally burned itself out outside a cemetery at 1 p.m.

 Here is a newspaper account of the story, please give me a few minutes to get all the posts up so those who are interested in reading it can read it without interruption, thank you...


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is one map showing the area that burned inside the red lines...


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is a second map showing the rest of the area that burned...


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

Paterson has a rich history being the First Industrialzed City in the USA, and thanks to Alexander Hamilton it became the Silk City because of the Passaic River Falls that were used to power it's many mills. The fire of 1902 was just part of really hard times becaue it was also sandwiched between two disastorous flood in 1902 & 03, I hope those of you who take the time to read thru the article get a good feel for what a tragedy this was...


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

St Joseph's Church, this is where the fire ended...


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

The church in the 1980's


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

City Hall burned completely inside but remained standing...


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

City Hall today...


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 16, 2013)

Oops. Didn't see that there was a first page. Nevermind


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 16, 2013)

Incredible story so well told by the journalist of the time.... It had gripped me to the end. Thank you for sharing that with us!..
 Somewhere, sometime ago I got to see a photo that was taken from a high position overlooking Paterson after the fire, it may have been in Tom's collection. Do you know the photo I'm talking about? It may have been from Garret Mtn. 
 Again, thank you that is stunning history right here in our area.
 Fred


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

I need to check my files Fred, I think I know the pic you're talking about, I have a bunch of them. So many people who live in the area have no idea of the devastation...


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> .


 Looks just like the pics of the great fire after the city of San Francisco burned in 1906.........


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2013)

AND we don't mind reading about Paterson Jim, its a good thing that you are interested in your cities history, as a lot of people aren't. You know history repeats itself, but in this case I hope not!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2013)

What was the fire dept  doing? On break ?? [] I didn't see where it said  how the fire started?

 E  you are a Paterson Fanatic,that may require you to lay on the couch soon and talk about it.[:-]


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> .


 
*Here you go Rick, this was the trolley depot...*


----------



## botlguy (Jun 17, 2013)

It has always seemed strange to me how folks, including myself, are fascinated by death and destruction. We hope it doesn't happen but are spellbound when it does.

 I really enjoy the journalism of that and earlier time periods. Their language was more poetic than now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 17, 2013)

Interesting, From what I've read before it seems Fire burning down towns was more common back then. LEON.


----------



## ORE552 (Jun 21, 2013)

Very interesting read/thread-thanks for sharing. Love the modern day photos for comparison.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 23, 2013)

Jim: Please never STFU about Paterson! I've never been there, but I enjoy reading what you say about the city. Your pride and enthusiasm are infectious. Thanks, buddy!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 25, 2013)

Great article and the post was nicely done.  A real tragedy that has played out in many towns and cities across the country.


----------

